# Picked up an old PSB Subsonic 6 for cheap



## 3dbinCanada (Sep 13, 2012)

I looked at Parts Express at the BIC and even though they are on a huge discount, it would still cost me over $500 with the exchange rate, shipping and duty. I ended up finding a PSB Subsonic 6 for $150 Cdn only 1.5 hours from my home so I ended picking this up. Physically, its in better shape than the Subsonic 5 that I have. I dialed it into my 2nd system yesterday and found it easier to integrate than Subsonic 5. I don't know how accurate PSB is in their measurements but its rated 25-150Hz +/-3db and 22Hz at -10db . The Subsonic 5 is rated for 30-150Hz +/-3db and 27Hz at -10db. Even though the specs aren't vastly different between the two subs, there is a noticeable difference in extension and for the better.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Congrats on the find! Yup, there is a noticeable difference between 30 Hz and 25 Hz. Some years back I upgraded my sub from 25 Hz to 20 Hz and that was audible too, even with music!

Regards,
Wayne


----------

